
Culture Fit: What Do Hiring Managers Look For? - Dare2Compete
https://dare2compete.com/bites/culture-fit-what-do-hiring-managers-look-for/
======
Porthos9K
Culture fit is just a way to get away with discriminating against otherwise-
qualified candidates. When a hiring manager says it's "culture fit", look at
the "culture". Chances are the real reason (age, race, sex, gender) would be
legally actionable.

